# Sundown 12-20-09 Pow day



## o3jeff (Dec 19, 2009)

My plan is to be there in the morning.


----------



## Greg (Dec 19, 2009)

Hoping to be there late morning with the family. Probably return for a night bump session.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 19, 2009)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Hoping to be there for opening!!!!!!!!!!!!   This is gonna be EPIC!!!!!!!

steveo


----------



## severine (Dec 19, 2009)

I wish. It's the traditional cookie baking day with B's family. I'll be doing the good mommy thing until at least mid-afternoon. B has to work, so I guess it could be worse.  There's a small chance I'll be up Sunday night, though.


----------



## powbmps (Dec 19, 2009)

There better be some pictures from this outing!  

Wish it was coming up this way.  We're only supposed to get 2" or 3".


----------



## Greg (Dec 19, 2009)

5-10" expected here. Should do wonders for those bumps. Should have a full on legit mogul field by midday tomorrow.


----------



## Greg (Dec 19, 2009)

I'll be there for first(ish) chair.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 19, 2009)

i'll be there for 8:00 am camera in hand.   should be some sick footy too.  area 69 anyone?


----------



## Greg (Dec 19, 2009)

69? :lol:


----------



## Greg (Dec 19, 2009)

6-12" now...


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 19, 2009)

2knees said:


> i'll be there for 8:00 am camera in hand.   should be some sick footy too.  area 69 anyone?



you and Greg can have area 69 all to yourselves, I might hit area 51 instead. 


I won't speak for all of AZ, but i really don't want to see your footage from area 69.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 19, 2009)

Greg said:


> 69? :lol:




holy shit, i guess i'm still thinking about last night when my wife came home........


----------



## severine (Dec 19, 2009)

2knees said:


> holy shit, i guess i'm still thinking about last night when my wife came home........


Guess it was a good night at your house....


----------



## powhunter (Dec 19, 2009)

Effin sick crew tomorrow....Picking up Jonnypoach at 6:45....Starting off on the legends!!!

steveo


----------



## powhunter (Dec 19, 2009)

Chris......What are the chances of gunny being open tomorrow

Thanks

Steveo


----------



## Greg (Dec 19, 2009)

NOAA calling for about a foot at Sundown:



> http://www.easternuswx.com/bb/index...ttach&attach_rel_module=post&attach_id=175701


----------



## powbmps (Dec 19, 2009)

Once more I ask you to refrain from using real names on the message board... 

Thank you,

Chris



powhunter said:


> Chris......What are the chances of gunny being open tomorrow
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Steveo



Oh wait.....who?


----------



## mondeo (Dec 19, 2009)

Going out for a pre-pow recon in a in an hour or so, plan on being there tomorrow at open. Might be a short stint for me, may head up to Killington afterwards to work on lining up a ski house.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 19, 2009)

I'll be there for opening.... working... :angry: :smash:


----------



## Chris Sullivan (Dec 19, 2009)

We will start pushing Gunbarrel tomorrow morning. There are a lot of big piles on it but, it eats up a lot of snow. I hope to get it for Sunday afternoon. Keep in mind, like last year, the opening of Gunbarrel will coincide with a fresh snow fall. Meaning the stuff falling from the sky will be churned in with the varying degrees of man made already on the trail. We can not afford to stop making snow on Gunbarrel during the storm if we intend on getting it open tomorrow. 
 I guess what I’m saying is if we can get it open tomorrow expect variable conditions on it.
 The bump plan as we move forward is to not groom Temptor and Nor’easter during the storm. Sunday overnight not groom upper Nor’Easter and Temptor. If we get enough snow and some lines get skied in, we will not have to seed Temptor. Therefore, skipping the nasty break in period of seeded bumps. This would also, eliminate any down time in mogul offerings.


----------



## roark (Dec 19, 2009)

Am I really considering driving to CT from NH and paying $$ to ski?

Jeeebeus.

I am an addict.


----------



## MrMagic (Dec 19, 2009)

ill be there too - you know where to find me


----------



## 2knees (Dec 19, 2009)

Chris Sullivan said:


> We will start pushing Gunbarrel tomorrow morning. There are a lot of big piles on it but, it eats up a lot of snow. I hope to get it for Sunday afternoon. Keep in mind, like last year, the opening of Gunbarrel will coincide with a fresh snow fall. Meaning the stuff falling from the sky will be churned in with the varying degrees of man made already on the trail. We can not afford to stop making snow on Gunbarrel during the storm if we intend on getting it open tomorrow.
> I guess what I’m saying is if we can get it open tomorrow expect variable conditions on it.
> The bump plan as we move forward is to not groom Temptor and Nor’easter during the storm. Sunday overnight not groom upper Nor’Easter and Temptor. If we get enough snow and some lines get skied in, we will not have to seed Temptor. Therefore, skipping the nasty break in period of seeded bumps. This would also, eliminate any down time in mogul offerings.



are you guys going to groom out stinger tonight or will there still be bumps on it tomorrow?


----------



## 2knees (Dec 19, 2009)

roark said:


> Am I really considering driving to CT from NH and paying $$ to ski?
> 
> Jeeebeus.
> 
> I am an addict.



check in early in the am to see what they got.  If it is 8" or more, i'd make the trip if i were you.  but then again, i'm biased.


----------



## Chris Sullivan (Dec 19, 2009)

We will leave the seeded stuff on Stinger until we are sure that Temptor is going to be good. So we won't do anything to Stinger until Sunday overnight or later.


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 19, 2009)

Chris Sullivan said:


> We will leave the seeded stuff on Stinger until we are sure that Temptor is going to be good. So we won't do anything to Stinger until Sunday overnight or later.



Seems like such a waste to put all that work into seeding Stinger for only several days of use.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 19, 2009)

Chris Sullivan said:


> We will leave the seeded stuff on Stinger until we are sure that Temptor is going to be good. So we won't do anything to Stinger until Sunday overnight or later.




once again, you rule chris.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks Chris!!!

Quite the crew tomorrow!!

Greg
2knees
bvibert
mondeo
Mr.Magic
Mrevil
o3jeff
Jonnypoach
Grassi
Powhunter
Mogulqueen


----------



## MogulQueen (Dec 19, 2009)

I'll be there too!!


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 19, 2009)

Shooting for first chair.  Going out to park the cars at the end of the driveway for a quick departure.  Bringing the Wateas and the Gotamas.  Hoping the Gotoma will be the tool of choice tomorrow.


----------



## MrMagic (Dec 19, 2009)

what a crew!! bring it!


----------



## Greg (Dec 20, 2009)

Purposely kept the boozing to a minimum at our holiday party tonight. Now that's dedication!  My plan in the morning is untracked on Temptor for first run, then maybe hit it a few more times to get some lines going before moving on to Stinger later in the morning.

It's dumping out right now, but based on the radar, I would be surprised if we got more than 6". It took a long time for the snow to get going and really wasn't much of anything until 10:30 here. Probably not much better at Sundown. We'll see in the morning...


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 20, 2009)

Only about 2-3 inches here and still snowing.


----------



## Greg (Dec 20, 2009)

4" here. This thing was a bust. Oh well. Still should be good skiing.


----------



## madriverjack (Dec 20, 2009)

Have fun everyone, I can"t start the season until after christmas. Only one more week to go.


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 20, 2009)

Only about 1" to 2" at my place.


----------



## severine (Dec 20, 2009)

Sundown's website cites 3" new snow in the last 24 hours. Bah. I think that's around what we got here. Too bad--it's that beautiful light powder, too! Let's all go to Dr. Jeff's house and ski there...he should have about 1 foot right now! 

While I'm disappointed, it's also making it easier that I can't go ski right now.


----------



## Trev (Dec 20, 2009)

Will be up for this evening...


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 20, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Only about 2-3 inches here and still snowing.



I stand corrected, there was only 2-3 inches on the roof of the Jeep that didn't blow off, about 6-8" on the ground


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 20, 2009)

how was it? i bailed, stuff to do today :-(


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 20, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> how was it? i bailed, stuff to do today :-(



It was good skiing binding deep pow all morning and very little crowds.

Looked like they were able to make a line or two down the bumps.


----------

